# Bride of Frankenstein Hair



## Pbeck (Sep 26, 2014)

My daughter has decided to be the Bride of Frankenstein this year. We have her dress done, and I have been working on makeup for her. The only thing left is the most important part - her hair. My daughter has very very long, thick, curly hair; which makes it very heavy and hard to hold up. 

This weekend we did a test run using "hair socks "and bobby pins. The result was not great. She refused to let me take a picture, but what happened was the weight of her was too much for the "socks" to hold it up and it ended up flopping over even with a ton of hairspray and pins. I did some research and located a tutorial that uses a cut 2-liter bottle but I am worried about how that will stay in place also. 

Has anyone ever tackled this costume? And if so what did you use to assist with the hair? 

Thanks a million! 

Pam


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

LOVE the idea! In the theater, we use wigs over a stiff armature of wire and netting. Maybe you could build something (like the 2 liter bottle with the bottom cut out in contour) fastened onto a sturdy headband. Maybe cover the build with synthetic hair so that real hair can simply be added to- rather than having to be the entire effect.


----------



## Pbeck (Sep 26, 2014)

That's not a bad idea. I will see what I can pull together. I am hoping she will let me try another test run sometime this week but getting her to sit still for the hour plus to do it is a challenge. 

thanks for the idea!


----------



## stacielou2503 (Aug 17, 2014)

I am doing this to my friends hair this halloween !!! Here is what i came up with and she has really long think hair as well! 

I got one of those cone shaped floral foam things and glued it to three hair clips the kind that are flat onto and have a "clasp" release, i am sure i am not giving a good explanation of what kind i am using so if you want to know more or want to try this let me know and i will send you a picture ANYWAY... I glued a piece of felt to the top of the three hair clips then the cone onto the felt....Clip that contraption onto the crown of her head with her hair all spread out, tease the hair a little at the root then wrap MOST of it, not all, around that cone and kept it there with bobby pins! they push into that stuff like butter! rest of it is just how ever you wanna get it to stay which is pretty easy.... then i used hair spray paint for the black hair w/white stripes OH and that cone makes it easy to do the finger waves too!!!


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Hope you will post a pic if it works out. I'm thinking if you cut the 2 liter bottle just right- with two side slits for the the sturdy flat headband... it would be pretty solid once her own hair is pinned and sprayed over it. Maybe a heavy-duty gel or simple starch mixture (washes right out) combed into her hair- then pinned and blow dried into place- would hold better than just hair spray alone. If you use the bottle, I'd probably cut some extra holes in it to have places to clip and pin to. Good luck!


----------



## Pbeck (Sep 26, 2014)

I thought about using the cone shaped foam, but was at a loss of how to attach it to her head - the idea of attaching it to a head band, or clips never occurred to me!!! Thanks! What do you do with the hair that's not being wrapped? (Hair style to me is a pony tail, a braided pony tail, or down lol) 

Boo - When you say side slits what do you mean - for some reason I am not getting the picture in my head. The tutorial I watched had a hair net covering to bottle to allow you to clip and pin to it.


----------



## stacielou2503 (Aug 17, 2014)

the hair that isn't being wrapped is the "bride" hair... lol the wrap is just the hair used to "build" the huge bee hive LOL ! Like tease the hell out of the hair that isn't wrapped and then start bobby pinning and hairspraying it onto the wrapped hair (am i making sense? lol) then after you have every thing like you want it... go back and spray the black and white hair spray paints onto it!!  .... oh and use Dippity Do.. that old school gel from the 50's if you are gonna do any finger waving.. IT IS THE BEST THING EVER . EVER. for finger waves  specially on looooong hair let me know how it works out for you ? I am gonna put a picture up here if anyone wants to see it of my friends 'do


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Wish I had time to post a pic/tutorial today. I know it's hard to describe. I'll try my best...

OK- cut the bottom from the the 2 liter bottle at the "cup" part. Mark the front and back. Also- depending on head-size. You might also consider a 3 liter bottle.

Cut two matching curves- one at the front- one at the back. That should leave you with a bottle that looks like it has ear flaps. The object of the game is to cut the curves so that the bottle will sit on top of the head- being longer on the sides and shorter on the front and back. It should resemble this shape at the bottom:









Of course, the long sides of your bottle will sit above the ears. You will probably have to trim here and there to get a good solid fit... trimming the "points" back so that they fit comfortably above the ear... and making them less pointy - and maybe even adding a curved cut for comfort. 

Cut a horizontal slit over each ear wide enough to allow the headband (I'm thinking a sturdy wide one) to fit through. The top of the headband will be inside the bottle while the two ends near the ear are outside the bottle. 

Cut 6-8 vertical small egg-sized holes in the bottle to not only lighten the whole thing- but to give yourself many places to clip and pin hair. You can also add stability by weaving some hair in and out of the holes... and maybe even out the top! That way- the hair will never shake loose or slump to one side... no matter what!

The Dippity Do is a wonderful suggestion. I didn't know they still made that!


----------



## stacielou2503 (Aug 17, 2014)

Boo - OMG i couldn't do All Hallows Eve w/out it! Dippity Do's all around! LOL!!!


----------



## rockingthehomestead (Sep 1, 2014)

That's a tough one. I would maybe look up how to do a beehive. If her hair is long and thick enough, a big, loose sock bun on the top of her head, teased just a bit, could make a small beehive shape. You might not be able to do a dramatic, hair standing on end look, but a fluffy pile of hair on top of the head could achieve a close enough feel, so long as you have the white stripes. Good luck!


----------



## Pbeck (Sep 26, 2014)

Boo - Thanks so much - I think I understand a little more now. I am kinda visual so I had to read it a few times, but I think I have it now. LOL

Can you find the Dippy Do stuff at Sally's Beauty? Or another beauty supply type store ya think? Her hair is so thick and heavy I am willing to try just about anything to hold it into place. 

Stacie - I cant wait to see the picture! 

Thanks everyone


----------



## Pbeck (Sep 26, 2014)

She's alive!!! Ok maybe it's just her hair. 
I was able to do another test run for my daughters hair this weekend and I was SO happy with the way it turned out ! We used the two liter bottle and a ton of bobby pens. Here are the pictures. 





















What do you think? 
Your suggestions helped so much. Thank you!!! 
I tired her makeup also but it needs more work. I don't have those pictures right now but I will put them up later. 

Thanks again!!
Pam


----------



## rockingthehomestead (Sep 1, 2014)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Pbeck (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks!! I was more excited about it than she was. LOL. I was jumping around like a loon and she was looking at me like I was nuts. 

I have black and white spray hair dye to use halloween night. I just hope I can do it again


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Well done! That's a clear win!


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Wow! You did a great job!


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

That turned out really good, it will be perfect with black and white hair spray!


----------



## where (Oct 8, 2014)

Love the idea!


----------

